# detailing news -ODK sale extended



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sale extended



Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> We have decided to extend our March Madness sale for the whole of April aswell. No codes needed just enjoy another month of 25% off! :doublesho
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and keeping safe.
> 
> ...


----------

